# Meetup in Washington, DC



## The_Traveler

NOW Meetup Date FIXED AT SEPT 20 unless rain delay.
See my post at 7:30PM on Sat the 13 on third page of this thread for instructions on meeting at 8 AM for breakfast.
See JoeW post to follow about earlier meeting to do sunrise monuments shooting.


Go to this link, add your name and mark your availability.
I will take care of a shooting schedule and possible food gatherings.

Doodle: Meetup in DC

notice that one has to go to site with link above and add name and availability to influence decision.


----------



## sm4him

I would LOVE to do this, but probably can't. I've subscribed to the thread, just so I can keep an eye on it and see what date gets picked. Between two upcoming weddings, a trip to Nashville, my mom's bday at the end of this month, and some commitments I've made to be here for a friend, September isn't looking like a good travel time for me--but who knows! Maybe I'll end up being free the day ya'll pick.

EDIT: And by two upcoming weddings, I mean weddings I need to attend, NOT weddings I'm shooting as the photographer! Just to be clear about that.


----------



## JoeW

Thanks for taking the initiative.  I should be able to be there.


----------



## The_Traveler

sm4him said:


> I would LOVE to do this, but probably can't. I've subscribed to the thread, just so I can keep an eye on it and see what date gets picked. Between two upcoming weddings, a trip to Nashville, my mom's bday at the end of this month, and some commitments I've made to be here for a friend, September isn't looking like a good travel time for me--but who knows! Maybe I'll end up being free the day ya'll pick.
> 
> EDIT: And by two upcoming weddings, I mean weddings I need to attend, NOT weddings I'm shooting as the photographer! Just to be clear about that.



I was wondering why you were getting married twice.
I knew Tennessee had some odd customs but polyandry?


----------



## Msteelio91

I'll try to make it whatever day it is but the second 2 are my best bet.


----------



## The_Traveler

My thoughts are to start very early at the monuments, then get over to Eastern Market for some people shooting, back to the museums for more stuff and have a late convivial lunch.
Other ideas are great.

Lew


----------



## Braineack

I'll be oc on the 6th. But other than that...


----------



## The_Traveler

It looks like Sat, Sept 20 is the first that all locals can make it.
JoeW, Braineak, Msteelio91 and I so far.

Any likes/dislikes for what we do and when (besides meals)?

Lew


----------



## Msteelio91

Works for me! As far as planing goes...

Likes:
-Food
-Beer
-Cameras

Dislikes:
-Lack of food
-I GUESS I could do without beer
-Lack of cameras


----------



## mishele

My son will have soccer games Saturday mornings, but I'm sure I could work something out.


----------



## JoeW

mishele said:


> My son will have soccer games Saturday mornings, but I'm sure I could work something out.



So you're saying you're EAGER to attend the meet up on Saturday!

Lew, when you say EARLY at the monuments, I'm one of those "by the dawn's early light" golden hour kind of guys so I vote for as early as possible while still having daylight and participation by others.  I'm not a drinker.  The more walking we do (vs. driving) the better.  As for food, no fast food (unless it's a food truck), I've probably overdone Salvadoran (or the salvadoran version of Mexican) this summer, and I'm not big on sandwiches.  Anyplace that has access to ice cream is a big plus as far as I'm concerned.

Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## Braineack

I'm a morning guy as well.  earlier the better for me, but I should be free all day.


----------



## Msteelio91

Morning is good for me as well


----------



## mishele

I have a long drive people!! What crazy time in the morning are we talking about?!


----------



## Braineack

no traffic!


----------



## JoeW

mishele said:


> I have a long drive people!! What crazy time in the morning are we talking about?!


If you were a REAL youth soccer Mom, you'd be used to 5am wake ups in order to get to field locations--hah!

Actually, my take is that since people have voiced their opinions, Lew can now make an executive decision (at which--no matter what he decides) we'll all grumble about.


----------



## mishele

JoeW said:


> If you were a REAL youth soccer Mom, you'd be used to 5am wake ups in order to get to field locations--hah!
> 
> Actually, my take is that since people have voiced their opinions, Lew can now make an executive decision (at which--no matter what he decides) we'll all grumble about.



Haha! 
I don't drive a mini van either! I guess my kid will riding the bench. 

Lew is a wise, wise man! I will do whatever he says.


----------



## snowbear

I may not be able to stay the whole day, but I can try to get there for part of it.


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> I may not be able to stay the whole day, but I can try to get there for part of it.



OOOOOOOooooooo!


----------



## bobandcar

Added mine and subscribed
I wouldn't make it early early but prob around 8 or so.
Coming from northern delaware


----------



## The_Traveler

List some activities you might like to add to these

Sunrise at monuments
Other memorials
inside museums - Natural history, Air and Space
Library of Congress 
Eastern market (people)
White House and park behind 
Arlington Cemetary

lots of food

For those outside of Washington, parking is crazy, difficult and erratic.
We should count on parking cars and walking or subway all the rest. 
All of these things, except Arlington, are walkable.
What about making it the 20th with a rain-date fall-back of 27th.
As we get close, I will get a 'schedule' together and gather mobile numbers and push out parking info for those who don't know.

more suggestions, please.
plus any 'can't eat' issues.


----------



## Braineack

Lets just go to the zoo and one-up Robbins


----------



## robbins.photo

Braineack said:


> Lets just go to the zoo and one-up Robbins


Right, like that would be hard.  Lol


----------



## The_Traveler

The zoo might be a very nice after-lunch destination if there is interest.


----------



## Msteelio91

The_Traveler said:


> List some activities you might like to add to these
> 
> Sunrise at monuments
> Other memorials
> inside museums - Natural history, Air and Space
> Library of Congress
> Eastern market (people)
> White House and park behind
> Arlington Cemetary
> 
> lots of food
> 
> For those outside of Washington, parking is crazy, difficult and erratic.
> We should count on parking cars and walking or subway all the rest.
> All of these things, except Arlington, are walkable.
> What about making it the 20th with a rain-date fall-back of 27th.
> As we get close, I will get a 'schedule' together and gather mobile numbers and push out parking info for those who don't know.
> 
> more suggestions, please.
> plus any 'can't eat' issues.



All of this sounds good and I'll second the zoo idea. Plus, it's free!


----------



## bobandcar

I'm good with the 20 and these sound good!
I like the zoo also.

I have never been on the subway in the US so someone else would have to lead me. lol


If we park at the zoo can we take public transport from there? Zoo parking is like 15 for the day


----------



## JoeW

The_Traveler said:


> List some activities you might like to add to these
> 
> Sunrise at monuments
> Other memorials
> inside museums - Natural history, Air and Space
> Library of Congress
> Eastern market (people)
> White House and park behind
> Arlington Cemetary
> 
> lots of food
> 
> For those outside of Washington, parking is crazy, difficult and erratic.
> We should count on parking cars and walking or subway all the rest.
> All of these things, except Arlington, are walkable.
> What about making it the 20th with a rain-date fall-back of 27th.
> As we get close, I will get a 'schedule' together and gather mobile numbers and push out parking info for those who don't know.
> 
> more suggestions, please.
> plus any 'can't eat' issues.



You have a full agenda already Mr. Lew.

My reactions:
--sunrise at the monuments is good.  We may want to pick a couple that are likely to have good sunrises or sun coming up over the Potomac.  Were there particular ones you were thinking of Lew?
--not as interested at shooting inside SI, been there and done that.  I personally think it's tough to go in to one of the SI Museums for just 30 minutes to shoot something specific--you get sucked in for at least a couple of hours.  I know some of those far from DC may few that as two-fer (shoot some cool stuff and also see part of the SI).  My advice for those really interested in this is just consider making a separate trip to Udvar-Hazzy out by Dulles (the A&S Extension Museum).  Two giant hangers with nothing but planes.  The whole Enola Gay.  A whole Space Shuttle. An entire Concorde.  It's a pilot's (and an aviation photographer's) wet dream.  Only thing better is the Airplane Boneyard out by Tucson.
--LC:  check (though we'd need special passes to get in to the main reading room OR we'd have to sign up for the guided tour...still nice but sucks up a lot of time).
--Eastern Market:  check
--WH and Lafayette Park:  meh....won't rule it out but it's not a big deal for me unless there are some funky people demonstrating.
--ANC:  check.  Especially Section 60 (Iraq and Afghanistan war dead).  We can check to see if there are any burial ceremonies scheduled for that day.

More suggestions:  The Wall (Vietnam Veteran's Memorial) and the Korean War Memorial are very powerful at sunrise or in fog or light rain.  Next to the VVM is the Einstein statue which is cute to shoot.  And a block from that is a very nice little garden at the Art Museum of the Americas.  3 of these things are all within 2 blocks plus the Lincoln Memorial.  So people can shoot a lot without spending 30 minutes walking from one to the other.  Strongly suggest the Jefferson, cherry trees and tidal basin for some good morning shoots, water reflection, paddle boats.

I find the Museum of the American Indian to be cool space (inside and out) especially if it's a sunny day (and how the light plays inside the building).  The Hirshhorn (modern art) is close by, is interesting outside and inside, most of the galleries allow photography (without speed light or tripod) plus you've got the sculpture garden next to it which is cool.  Union Station is also nice (trains, big open ceilings, lots of people, lots of food...what's not to like).  And I'm all for the zoo.  And yes, to an earlier poster, it's close to Metro (Woodley Park/Zoo metro station on the red line).  And I highly suggest using our feet and the metro to get around b/c (a) mid-Sept in DC should be mighty fine, (b) we can walk off our meals, and (c) do some shooting inside a metro station/escalator.

A couple of photo-related places worth checking out for those of you who don't get to DC regularly:
--National Geographic Society.  Always good for at least 2-3 interesting photo exhibits, most of them free.
--The Newseum (devoted to photojournalism and the new).  Expensive to get in (about $15-20 unless you've got a press pass) but as a photographer you'll love it.  Last time I was there, Nikon had a display table up with gear and a couple of tech people.
--The Wilderness Society headquarters up on "M" St NW has a huge Ansel Adams collection (I believe the largest in the world--just superb).

For those of you from out of town, Lew speaks wisdom when he talks of traffic and parking.  Meters are expensive.  Do not plan on showing up and finding great parking on the mall unless you planning on being here at sunrise (or earlier...and even then I don't think the parking on the mall is open then).  If you're looking for something unique, I'd suggest parking at a VRE (Virginia Rail Express) station and taking the train in...very scenic, most VRE stations have free parking, and it will take you to L'Enfant or Union Station.  Or take Metro in (but you'll probably have to pay to park at their lots).


----------



## The_Traveler

1) Getting downtown.

If you plan on getting there early for sunrise at the monuments, you can park for the day, free, along Ohio Ave, which is fairly close to the Lincoln Memorial.
If you are coming later, I would strongly advise parking at a Metro Stop closest to your route and taking Metro or Marc into town. I will dig out URLs for schedules, etc, tickets on Metro and post them.
       Let me know your route in and I'll suggest the best station to go to. (There is no easy way to get to the zoo driving and then meet the rest of us downtown, That will add 90 minutes to the trip if you are coming from DE. and traffic is liable to be high. By parking at a Metro stop on the periphery of town you'll miss all the weekend downtown traffic.)

2) Splitting up the day.
It seems that there are early risers - and the rest of us. Perhaps we could look at the day as three separate periods joined by group meals.  Thus the early riser guys could meet at the monuments, shoot around and then meet everyone for breakfast.
At breakfast, we can separate into affinity groups and then go off and meet up again for lunch.
After a lunch we can mung around and then train up to the zoo.
The zoo is close to a Metro stop so those who want to can peal off whenever and the rest can persist for supper or not- as it works out.

If this sounds good, I will post another poll with all the possible things to see and then, based on the results, try to pick good breakfast and lunch meeting spots.

L


----------



## Msteelio91

Great work on all this Lew. Ohio is a good spot for parking, but I thought it was only free on Sundays? Correct me if I'm wrong, I usually just metro but weekends can be a PITA with the slower metro intervals.


----------



## The_Traveler

That length of Ohio Drive, SW is patrolled by the National Park Service (202.426.6841 ) and I will call them next week to get some information.


----------



## The_Traveler

bobandcar said:


> I have never been on the subway in the US so someone else would have to lead me. lol



It may seem that Delaware is in a separate country owned by the DuPont family but it is really part of the US. :blushing:


----------



## The_Traveler

If you are coming down 95, once you get to the Washington Beltway you are very close to the Greenbelt Metro Station that has a huge parking lot - unfortunately not free but $5/day.
Metro train downtown from there about 25 pleasant minutes.

Coming down 270, in case Mishele lives in central PA, because of an oddity in the road access, the best Metro stop is Forest Glen if you don't have GPS and Grosvenor=Strathmore if you do. (but we'll work this out later)


----------



## bobandcar

The_Traveler said:


> It may seem that Delaware is in a separate country owned by the DuPont family but it is really part of the US. :blushing:


The capano family actually owns more these days


----------



## bobandcar

Anyone coming south on 95 thrue delaware wanna carpool?


----------



## bobandcar

Nm
I won't be headed from northern delaware


----------



## mishele

Where are you headed from?


----------



## bobandcar

I'll be in rehoboth delaware Thursday and Friday so I'll be coming in on rt 50 I think


----------



## bobandcar

I'll be in rehoboth delaware Thursday and Friday for work so I'll be coming over the rt 50 bridge I think


----------



## The_Traveler

If you are planning to park on the outskirts and take the Metro in (as I will be doing to avoid traffic), new Carrollton Station with lots of parking is about half a mile off Route 50.
If you will be there for the early shift, you will have to drive in and park on Ohio Drive because Metro doesn't start until 7:30 or so.
I don't plan on doing the sunrise thing - which is in the neighborhood of 6:45 - I've seen too many, but will find a place we can meet around 8:30 or 9 and then go on from there to your choice of places.


----------



## bobandcar

The_Traveler said:


> If you are planning to park on the outskirts and take the Metro in (as I will be doing to avoid traffic), new Carrollton Station with lots of parking is about half a mile off Route 50. If you will be there for the early shift, you will have to drive in and park on Ohio Drive because Metro doesn't start until 7:30 or so. I don't plan on doing the sunrise thing - which is in the neighborhood of 6:45 - I've seen too many, but will find a place we can meet around 8:30 or 9 and then go on from there to your choice of places.


Sounds good. I'll be doing the metro.


----------



## Braineack

what post has the battle plan and meet-up locations/times?  I have a parking spot in rosslyn and will just tunnel under the river.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Any carpools from New England? I am at Cape Cod Canal.
Nancy


----------



## The_Traveler

NancyMoranG said:


> Any carpools from New England? I am at Cape Cod Canal.
> Nancy



While the urge to come is flattering, that's a long drive for a one-day meetup with 6 other people.
Why not organize one in New England?


----------



## NancyMoranG

Because I love D.C. And it would be my 1st with my 7000, and of course all of you
just dreaming.....
N


----------



## bobandcar

Take amtrak down?


----------



## JoeW

Very do-able.  Amtrak would take you to Union Station (which has Metro access to the monuments).


----------



## JoeW

I'm going to leave the final decisions on schedule, locations, and itinerary to Master Lew as it's his idea (or to modify a good Russian phrase:  his circus, his monkeys).

I'm going to propose some early morning details since I'm willing to be there for sunrise shots and Lew said he'd pass.  Lew, please feel free to suggest away or even veto any of below if it creates a mess with the master plan that you're putting together.  Any others even thinking of participating--offer feedback (but especially if you're planning on being there for sunrise shots this meet-up day).

I'm going to offer two options:
1.  Sunrise at the Iwo Jima Memorial (i.e.: USMC Memorial) in Rosslyn, VA.   Great sunrise location, once the sun comes up it's a spot for a great view of part of DC, the memorial is worth shooting, it's near a Metro stop that will get people in to DC easily.  Downside:  it's near a spot that used to be a popular gay area cruising joint so having a couple of males show up pre-dawn, stand around and say "oh, no problem officer, we're just here for a meet-up" will go over just swimmingly I think.  Also, while it's an iconic spot, once we've shot here we then have to get on Metro and trek in to DC to meet the rest of our hardy bandy (unless people decide to shoot the Arlington Artisphere which usually opens at noon on saturdays but is cool space and there's a nice urban park/overpass near it).
2.  Steps of the Lincoln Memorial on the Mall in DC.    Great sunrise location, once the sun comes up you've got the freaking Lincoln Monument to shoot, it's near Einstein and the Vietnam Veterans Memorial, we'll be at the Lincoln before any crowds show up, the Vietnam Veterans Memorial shoots very well at night (if you happen to miscalculate and get there early).  Plus, if it's a cloudy morning with little to no sunrise at the appointed hour, we've still got a bunch of cool stuff to shoot with 2 minutes walk.  Downside:  if we shoot this area at sunrise, it may conflict with the plans of those not planning on being there at 0-dark-thirty that day.  Unlike Rosslyn, there won't be foot emporiums or even coffee shops set up nearby for us to snack on as we boast about our hardiness for getting up so early.  Also, it's not close to a Metro stop (Smithsonian or Foggy Bottom or Federal Triangle I think are the closest stops).

Thoughts and feedback?  Again, Lew, I'm not trying to usurp your plans, just responding to someone (Braineack?) who had asked about the "battle plan" especially given that you'd said you'd pass on the sunrise portion of the adventure.


----------



## The_Traveler

There is no master plan beyond getting together to meet and shoot interspersed with meals and bathroom breaks as needed.


----------



## bobandcar

Anyone planning to head in from new Carrollton or greenbelt?


----------



## Braineack

Nope, I'll be coming from Chantilly.


----------



## JoeW

It sounds like most folks are planning on arriving at a sane hour along with Lew.  I, however, am planning on shooting a sunrise.  Right now, I'm leaning to the Marine Corps Memorial (i.e.: Iwo Jima) though I could be persuaded to go with the Lincoln/National Mall.  I'm willing to coordinate a location and time (and even bring some donuts) if there is anyone else in the group planning on shooting a sunrise.  I figure our hardy band (okay, maybe just me) would get there at an obscenely early hour, shoot the sunrise, and then meet up with the rest of the group at a location Lew sets.

Who wants to shoot a sunrise in DC on the meet up day?


----------



## Braineack

I'd meet at Iwo Jima in the morning; I'll be parking a block away at lynn and wilson.

The skys are looking _really_ nice lately in the morning (Oct always seems to have the best sunrises) and I'd like to get back and retry shots there and improve from this.

Sun seems to be peaking out between 6:30 and 6:30.


----------



## mattymags

Would it be okay for an absolute amateur (and the fact that I just joined this yesterday) to tag along? I would be willing to make that pre sunrise meet up to have a chance to shoot a scene like you captured Braineack. That is a stunning image. Thats the kind of picture that I would like to be able to take at some point in time.


----------



## The_Traveler

Experience not necessary, any members welcome.
Perhaps the early risers can pick a meeting place and exchange cell numbers.
This week, I will drive into the city and find a place for the late-arriving to meet near the White House ~ 8 or so to have coffee, etc. (that is close to the monuments) and we can go off from there.

Please PM me your cell numbers and I will reply with a list for all.

Lew


----------



## JoeW

mattymags said:


> Would it be okay for an absolute amateur (and the fact that I just joined this yesterday) to tag along? I would be willing to make that pre sunrise meet up to have a chance to shoot a scene like you captured Braineack. That is a stunning image. Thats the kind of picture that I would like to be able to take at some point in time.



Sure, complete beginners are welcome.  We will, however, make you carry all of our gear and during lunch, you'll have to sing your school fight song.  Okay, I kid, I kid.  As Lew said, everyone is welcome.

Since it looks like (counting me) there will be at least 3 people doing sunrise shots, I will get more details out prior to the date for where the small gallant band of insane early risers can meet and how we can identify each other (usually the camera bags/slings are a dead giveaway but I'll think of something a bit more specific).


----------



## The_Traveler

Please send me your mobile phone numbers and I will redistribute
I will be driving into DC early this Saturday AM to scout out a good breakfast meeting spot - unless someone has a suggestion.
It should be somewhere in the neighborhood of the White House/Farragut Square; that is walking distance from monuments and close to Metro stops.

Be sure to bring enough cash to pay for meals because no restaurant will split checks for tables of more than 2.

If you buy Metro card, you will need enough for 3 or 4 trips.
Metro card can be bought with credit card or cash.

Lew


----------



## Nevermore1

Haven't been on in a while but I may try to make it if I don't have to work.  I probably won't know until the very last minute, all depends on how much the govt wants to spend their money before the end of fiscal year.  If I can't make I hope we can do it again sometime, it would be great to meet all of you!


----------



## The_Traveler

I will send you information just in case.


----------



## Nevermore1

Thanks


----------



## The_Traveler

I will be at the Peet's coffee house at *1701 Pennsylvania Ave, Washington, DC *from 8 AM on on Sat Sept 20th, (assuming someone will show up and it's not raining terribly. In that case I will email night before)
Peet's is directly on the corner cattycorner across the street from the Old Executive Office Building

On either the Red Line or the Blue-Line Metro, it is a simple walk from the respective Farragut Square stop South down 17th Street towards the Mall.






once you see this, turn around






and you'll see Peet's Coffee right on the corner







*SEND ME YOUR MOBILE NUMBER*


----------



## JoeW

The_Traveler said:


> I will be at the Peet's coffee house at *1701 Pennsylvania Ave, Washington, DC *from 8 AM on on Sat Sept 20th, (assuming someone will show up and it's not raining terribly. In that case I will email night before)
> Peet's is directly on the corner cattycorner across the street from the Old Executive Office Building
> 
> On either the Red Line or the Blue-Line Metro, it is a simple walk from the respective Farragut Square stop South down 17th Street towards the Mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you see this, turn around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you'll see Peet's Coffee right on the corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SEND ME YOUR MOBILE NUMBER*


Sunrise for Saturday Sept. 20th is supposed to be at 6:37am.  I will plan on being at the Iwo Jima memorial (on the west side so the memorial is between me and the sunrise) at 6:20am.  I will then go with our weary band of early morning explorers to the Peets on 1701 Pa. Avenue where we will consume prodigious amounts of coffee and hot chocolate while we regale Lew and the rest of the sensible arisers of what was surely the most beautiful sunrise in the history of mankind.

Right now, it looks like Braineack, Mattymags and myself are the early morning crew.  If anyone else is going to join us, please let me know.  And...whether you're going to be part of the sunrise crew or not, do send your cell # to Lew.


----------



## slackercruster

Braineack said:


> I'd meet at Iwo Jima in the morning; I'll be parking a block away at lynn and wilson.
> 
> The skys are looking _really_ nice lately in the morning (Oct always seems to have the best sunrises) and I'd like to get back and retry shots there and improve from this.
> 
> Sun seems to be peaking out between 6:30 and 6:30.


 

I can't make the meetup, but plan to go to DC in November. I had heard parking is hard to find in D.C. If you go early like 8 AM can you find parking? The other thing is I have a Ford F350 with truck camper to park.


----------



## snowbear

It's like any other big city.  You are probably better off parking at one of the Metro (subway) stations in the 'burbs and riding the rails.


----------



## JoeW

slackercruster said:


> I can't make the meetup, but plan to go to DC in November. I had heard parking is hard to find in D.C. If you go early like 8 AM can you find parking? The other thing is I have a Ford F350 with truck camper to park.


Depends upon what day and where you try to park (although generally speaking for trucks and campers it's especially hard).  For instance...parking along the National Mall....forget about it.  It fills up quickly.  And 8am isn't that early for DC, especially if it's on a weekday (b/c to reduce traffic, a lot of Federal workers start their workdays at 6:30am).  If you come here on a weekend and during good weather, expect to see tons of rental buses trucking tourists and school kids on visits to the Smithsonian.

If you do choose to park in DC, do NOT park illegally.  The parking enforcement department of DC is a very effective money-making enterprise (I don't say that with resentment--the W.Post did a series of articles a couple of years ago about how DPE was tasked with being a revenue generator).  If your meter expires you almost certainly will get ticketed.  If you park all day in a parking garage, get there early b/c many are full by 8am (and there aren't a lot of parking garages near the national mall and monuments).  Probably the best price you'll find for all day parking in the city in a garage or lot is $20 and more likely close to $40.  Most meters now take credit cards.

From your profile, it doesn't give a hint if you'd be coming from the North (Maryland) or the South (Virginia) so I can't give you specific advice on this.  As someone else posted, best bet is to park near a Metro or VRE spot and take either metro or the train in.  Parking at some lots (like Rolling Road or Burke State) is free (but again, if you go on a weekday and get there late, the commuters have filled up all the spots).  Also, I've never tried to park a camper in any of those lots--not sure if it's allowed or not.  Best check the Metro and VRE websites for information.

Depending upon where you're coming from, one possibility would be to park the truck and camper in Harpers Ferry, W.Va.  You can find free parking there, things are cheaper (like food and dining), there are some interesting things to see and photograph.  And there is a commuter train from Harpers Ferry that runs in the morning to DC (Union Station) and then back in the afternoon.  You'd be paying for tickets every trip.  But you'd avoid rush hour, could do stuff (sleep, surf, snack, even take photos on the train) while you're journeying in to and from DC.  You wouldn't be able to do stuff lat night in DC (or you'd miss your train).  But you'd also be VERY close to the Antietam battlefield (the best Civil War battlefield in the NPS inventory, the single bloodiest day in American history and definitely worth a visit).  For an entire family, it's probably too expensive.  But if it's just you, I'd strongly consider it.  You'd see DC and shoot it during the day.  In the evenings you'd shoot Harpers Ferry and the W.Va countryside (if you have enough daylight).


----------



## NancyMoranG

I drive a Toyota Tundra with a fishing rack on top. It is VERY scary/ hard to find HEIGHT restrictions on parking garages in a lot of cities. Can't speak for Dc in particular. With the tow bar on front (we tow it behind Rv), and the bike rack on back (collapsed) the spaces are usually just TOO tight. 

I always Take the metro in if I can. 
It's so worth it.
Nancy


----------



## mattymags

I need to rethink my parking and travel plans. Originally I was going to park and metro in, but then it hit me that being in Arlington by ~6am means the trains don't run that early. I also think that most of the garages wont be open that early on Sat. So maybe street park, but is there a place that doesn't have a two hour limit, or am I looking at having to move the vehicle once the garages open up?


----------



## Braineack

mattymags said:


> I need to rethink my parking and travel plans. Originally I was going to park and metro in, but then it hit me that being in Arlington by ~6am means the trains don't run that early. I also think that most of the garages wont be open that early on Sat. So maybe street park, but is there a place that doesn't have a two hour limit, or am I looking at having to move the vehicle once the garages open up?


Where are you coming from?  I'm parking in my daily lot in rosslyn, and then will metro in from there.


----------



## mattymags

Are you taking the bus in? I am right off of Braddock Rd (just out side the beltway), first plan was to go to Springfield, but what time does everything start running on Sat. Going to check the schedules


----------



## Braineack

No, driving.  But I'll be coming 66.

Figured I'd drive straight to the War Memorial, park in my lot at wilson and lynn, and then metro into the district for the day.


----------



## The_Traveler

Metro doesn't stat that early on Saturdays .
Parking on Ohio near monuments is ok for all day, I think.
I would check that out


----------



## JoeW

mattymags said:


> I need to rethink my parking and travel plans. Originally I was going to park and metro in, but then it hit me that being in Arlington by ~6am means the trains don't run that early. I also think that most of the garages wont be open that early on Sat. So maybe street park, but is there a place that doesn't have a two hour limit, or am I looking at having to move the vehicle once the garages open up?


Here's a suggestion:  drive to Iwo Jima and park there.  Just use a meter.  We'll be there about an hour (figure 6:20-7am or so).  And then you can get in your car and park in a parking garage or lot in DC.  On a Saturday at 7:40am, you should be able to find a variety of garages and lots that are open in DC (say...around L'Enfant Plaza and within walking distance of the Mall, or near Foggy Bottom and the Peets that Lew and everyone else will be meeting at).


----------



## slackercruster

JoeW said:


> Depends upon what day and where you try to park (although generally speaking for trucks and campers it's especially hard).  For instance...parking along the National Mall....forget about it.  It fills up quickly.  And 8am isn't that early for DC, especially if it's on a weekday (b/c to reduce traffic, a lot of Federal workers start their workdays at 6:30am).  If you come here on a weekend and during good weather, expect to see tons of rental buses trucking tourists and school kids on visits to the Smithsonian.
> 
> If you do choose to park in DC, do NOT park illegally.  The parking enforcement department of DC is a very effective money-making enterprise (I don't say that with resentment--the W.Post did a series of articles a couple of years ago about how DPE was tasked with being a revenue generator).  If your meter expires you almost certainly will get ticketed.  If you park all day in a parking garage, get there early b/c many are full by 8am (and there aren't a lot of parking garages near the national mall and monuments).  Probably the best price you'll find for all day parking in the city in a garage or lot is $20 and more likely close to $40.  Most meters now take credit cards.
> 
> From your profile, it doesn't give a hint if you'd be coming from the North (Maryland) or the South (Virginia) so I can't give you specific advice on this.  As someone else posted, best bet is to park near a Metro or VRE spot and take either metro or the train in.  Parking at some lots (like Rolling Road or Burke State) is free (but again, if you go on a weekday and get there late, the commuters have filled up all the spots).  Also, I've never tried to park a camper in any of those lots--not sure if it's allowed or not.  Best check the Metro and VRE websites for information.
> 
> Depending upon where you're coming from, one possibility would be to park the truck and camper in Harpers Ferry, W.Va.  You can find free parking there, things are cheaper (like food and dining), there are some interesting things to see and photograph.  And there is a commuter train from Harpers Ferry that runs in the morning to DC (Union Station) and then back in the afternoon.  You'd be paying for tickets every trip.  But you'd avoid rush hour, could do stuff (sleep, surf, snack, even take photos on the train) while you're journeying in to and from DC.  You wouldn't be able to do stuff lat night in DC (or you'd miss your train).  But you'd also be VERY close to the Antietam battlefield (the best Civil War battlefield in the NPS inventory, the single bloodiest day in American history and definitely worth a visit).  For an entire family, it's probably too expensive.  But if it's just you, I'd strongly consider it.  You'd see DC and shoot it during the day.  In the evenings you'd shoot Harpers Ferry and the W.Va countryside (if you have enough daylight).


 

Thanks for the detailed rundown. I'm about 5-6 hours away near Washington PA.

DC sounds like a big hassle with taking a vehicle in. I wonder how the hoards of people get there for the Inauguration and big events? I visited D.C. in the early 90's. From what I recall we didn't have too bad a time with a car. Things must have changed a lot.

Can you park long term at Union Station with a truck camper and boondock in it for a few nights if your low-key? Or do you think I'd get hassled?

Another possibility is staying here and taking the train in with my bike.

Greenbelt Park (U.S. National Park Service)

But I prefer having the camper nearby to relax in during the day when my feet wear out or to have lunch.

Harpers Ferry sounds good for a trip just on its own.

You early birds are impressive! Too early for me. Don't forget the blue light shots, that is more doable for me. Looking forward to seeing the pix!


----------



## Msteelio91

Hey all. I just had a death in the family this past week and the services are to be held this Saturday. Looks like I'm going to be missing out on this trip 

Lew, I was looking for a way to send you a PM but I'm not seeing that mechanism in the new interface. Am I just blind and missing it or is there no PM system implemented at the moment?


----------



## JoeW

slackercruster said:


> Thanks for the detailed rundown. I'm about 5-6 hours away near Washington PA.
> 
> DC sounds like a big hassle with taking a vehicle in. I wonder how the hoards of people get there for the Inauguration and big events? I visited D.C. in the early 90's. From what I recall we didn't have too bad a time with a car. Things must have changed a lot.
> 
> Can you park long term at Union Station with a truck camper and boondock in it for a few nights if your low-key? Or do you think I'd get hassled?
> 
> Another possibility is staying here and taking the train in with my bike.
> 
> Greenbelt Park (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> But I prefer having the camper nearby to relax in during the day when my feet wear out or to have lunch.
> 
> Harpers Ferry sounds good for a trip just on its own.
> 
> You early birds are impressive! Too early for me. Don't forget the blue light shots, that is more doable for me. Looking forward to seeing the pix!



First, given that you're coming from the NW, going to Harpers Ferry, WV and then taking the train in (unless you've got a family) would be very easy.  So do look at that.

Second, parking at Union Station....it's in a parking garage so height restrictions are an issue.  I believe (if I'm reading it correctly) that you'd have to do motor coach/RV parking which is either first come, first served (with a limited # of spaces) or a daily fee of $60 for a reserved spot.

I still think your best bet is to park outside of the city and then Metro/VRE/MARC in.  You could get free parking in an environment that isn't too noisy, minimal chance of a break-in (I had a car broken in to in the parking garage at Union Station and it was only there 3 hours).


----------



## The_Traveler

Metro - Rail - Parking      - look at bottom for overnight stuff.  Greenbelt Metro is very convenient, right on Washington Beltway.  I park there routinely

Directions - Thomas Jefferson Memorial (U.S. National Park Service)

Parking Near the National Mall in Washington, DC


----------



## The_Traveler

and this

Can I leave my car overnight in a metro parking lot?


----------



## Braineack

JoeW said:


> Here's a suggestion:  drive to Iwo Jima and park there.  Just use a meter.  We'll be there about an hour (figure 6:20-7am or so).  And then you can get in your car and park in a parking garage or lot in DC.



No need for meter at Ima Jima.  The lot I'll be going to afterwards in Rosslyn is $15 max a day IIRC.  I have monthly there, so I figured I'd park there for the day and then metro in from Rosslyn to Farragut West and meet up at Peets.  I can usually find parking throughout DC, and almost always drive in vs. using the metro.


----------



## snowbear

Msteelio91 said:


> Hey all. I just had a death in the family this past week and the services are to be held this Saturday. Looks like I'm going to be missing out on this trip
> 
> Lew, I was looking for a way to send you a PM but I'm not seeing that mechanism in the new interface. Am I just blind and missing it or is there no PM system implemented at the moment?



Sorry to hear this.  I can't make it as well, so Lew & I will try to get together another day, hopefully in the next couple of weeks.  I'll certainly let you know, if you want to join in.

For the PM, look at top-right and you'll see "Inbox."  Click there and then "Start a new conversation."


----------



## slackercruster

OK, thanks for all the feedback. My truck camper is 10.5 feet tall, so overhead restrictions are an issue. Man, the break-ins sound nasty. Looks like you have to carry all the gear on your back if it is anything expensive. I hope to keep going to DC every couple years to shoot, so this trip is just to get oriented. Hope you guys and / or gals get some nice shots.


----------



## Braineack

today's sunrise:






Like I said, I always notice this time of year they start getting good, so hopefully this trend continues for Saturday morning.


----------



## bobandcar

I'm still good. I'll be there at 8 assuming I do ok in the subway. I'd love to hit the sunrise but that means leaving rehoboth de at like 4 am. I'll stop near the rt 50 bridge for sunrise maybe. We will see when I get up and moving


----------



## bobandcar

O, anyone know how to PM??


----------



## Braineack

bobandcar said:


> O, anyone know how to PM??



top right: Inbox > start a conversation.


----------



## JoeW

For those of you outside the immediate DC area or who haven't been following the weather, the projection for Saturday is....80 and partly cloudy or as the Post weather guys said...."boringly beautiful."


----------



## mishele

Good god!!! I'm going to have to leave at like 4am!!!


----------



## jowensphoto

So Mish is currently begging me to come join y'all this weekend.

I have to figure out what we have going on, but I'd love to make it out and meet up with everyone.


----------



## mishele

LOL Is that what I was doing?!


----------



## jowensphoto

Haha, I'm just teasing.


----------



## jowensphoto

The_Traveler said:


> I will be at the Peet's coffee house at *1701 Pennsylvania Ave, Washington, DC *from 8 AM on on Sat Sept 20th, (assuming someone will show up and it's not raining terribly. In that case I will email night before)
> Peet's is directly on the corner cattycorner across the street from the Old Executive Office Building
> 
> On either the Red Line or the Blue-Line Metro, it is a simple walk from the respective Farragut Square stop South down 17th Street towards the Mall.
> 
> 
> once you see this, turn around




If I metro in, I'll be getting there right around 7:45-8. Anyone riding the silver line in from NoVA - Farragut West is a stop, though it doesn't list it on the Silver line website. You're best off looking at a 2014 metro map (if there's no silver line, it's outdated).


----------



## jowensphoto

The_Traveler said:


> Please send me your mobile phone numbers and I will redistribute
> I will be driving into DC early this Saturday AM to scout out a good breakfast meeting spot - unless someone has a suggestion.
> It should be somewhere in the neighborhood of the White House/Farragut Square; that is walking distance from monuments and close to Metro stops.
> 
> Be sure to bring enough cash to pay for meals because no restaurant will split checks for tables of more than 2.
> 
> If you buy Metro card, you will need enough for 3 or 4 trips.
> Metro card can be bought with credit card or cash.
> 
> Lew




Someone told me you can get the day pass (like, the plastic card I think) from certain machines at the stations. It's only valid for the day, but it's only $10.


----------



## Braineack

Day pass is $14.50

you can only buy them in commuter stores (or where else you can buy the plastic smartrip card): Metro - Fares

you should be able to load them or add a day pass anywhere.

It'll only really be worth it if we plan on making 4-5 trips by rail.  Pretty sure almost everything we do will be about $1.75 a stop (depending on distance).

So, say you come in from Tysons to Farragut W.  That's $3.60.  If we only go from the WH area to the zoo and then home.  It's $1.75 to head up to the zoo and then another $3.60 back to tysons.

Total = $8.95

We'd need to take 4 more $1.75 stops to surpass the value of the day pass.


----------



## mishele

I guess I'm going to get a hotel in Bethesda. I know there is a Metro right across the street. Woot!!


----------



## JoeW

mishele said:


> I guess I'm going to get a hotel in Bethesda. I know there is a Metro right across the street. Woot!!



Or you could get a motel in Rosslyn, VA and meet Brainiack, myself and others for the early morning shoot at the Iwo Jima (which is only a couple of blocks away from either the Hyatt or the Marriott).  If you got in to Rosslyn at Friday night, the skyline and lights are much better on the Virginia side of the river.  Hint, hint!


----------



## mishele

I'll look up that area but there is noway I'm going to make a sunrise. I have about a 2 1/2 hour drive to get down there...hehe
Oh and that's not counting all the time that I'm going to be lost. lol


----------



## mishele

JoeW said:


> Or you could get a motel in Rosslyn, VA and meet Brainiack, myself and others for the early morning shoot at the Iwo Jima (which is only a couple of blocks away from either the Hyatt or the Marriott).  If you got in to Rosslyn at Friday night, the skyline and lights are much better on the Virginia side of the river.  Hint, hint!


Whoa!! I'm not driving downtown...lol


----------



## runnah

Have fun you crazy kids!


----------



## The_Traveler

Mish,

If you get a hotel in Bethesda, I will go in on that Metro line and make certain you can find the coffee shop.

Lew


----------



## jowensphoto

Braineack said:


> Day pass is $14.50
> 
> you can only buy them in commuter stores (or where else you can buy the plastic smartrip card): Metro - Fares
> 
> you should be able to load them or add a day pass anywhere.
> 
> It'll only really be worth it if we plan on making 4-5 trips by rail.  Pretty sure almost everything we do will be about $1.75 a stop (depending on distance).
> 
> So, say you come in from Tysons to Farragut W.  That's $3.60.  If we only go from the WH area to the zoo and then home.  It's $1.75 to head up to the zoo and then another $3.60 back to tysons.
> 
> Total = $8.95
> 
> We'd need to take 4 more $1.75 stops to surpass the value of the day pass.




Touche! I've never tried buying a pass, I'm behind the times with my fare cards. Usually travel during rush, so it ends up costing like $8 each way. I really need to get a pass - I'm in DC often.


----------



## Braineack

Just trying to save you a few bucks   It does make it a lot easier.


----------



## The_Traveler

A little conceptual update with some new potential venues.

My thoughts were that we could gather at 8 or so, eat breakfast, talk and then we could head for potential shooting venues in a couple of groups or singly or whatever then plan on meeting again at lunch time and redo that.

The morning could be filled with some of the scenic sights as targets; I'm certain that the locals from Northern VA have them down pat.
Among the non-monument things are the museums, Capital Hill, Library of Congress, Eastern Market.
Lunch in Union Station or Chinatown (more fun, I think) then we have a choice of taking the Metro to the Zoo and/or one of two new events on Sat afternoon.

*H Street Fair  *
I suggest you look at this short video about the fair. H Street is a newly refurbished section of DC that has become a restaurant, store mecca for staffers, Gallaudet students and pretty much everyone else. Union Station is at H and North Capitol so it's an 11 minute walk.
Entrance Free

or

*Capitol Bacon Fest*
not kidding, a bacon fest.
Admission is $25 includes 3 tickets for bacon samples
Capitol Bacon Fest - September 20th 2014

*Getting to Peets Coffee by Subway. *- see previous post about exact directions but Peets is at 1700 Pennsyvania (across from Old Exec Office Bldg)

For those not used to DC subways, there is a ride planner at Metro - Rider Tools - Trip Planner
One must buy a farecard with some $ on it at a machine which takes CC, debit and cash.Parking at lot can be paid on exit with farecard or credit card.
The card costs $1 and is refillable. The card is swiped on entry and then again when you exit.
NO EATING/DRINKING on train.

I will be at Peet's Coffee at  1700 Pennsylvania about 8:05 or 8:10 depending on if train runs a bit late.

Be certain to bring cash for meals.

The weather should be perfect.
I will be wearing shorts, t-short, athletic shoes and carrying a black messenger bag and might be sitting reading if I get there early.

*Please send me your mobile number so I can redistribute tomorrow.*


----------



## snowbear

I am sad I can't make it, but happy that  my MIL will be home for a little while after her surgery.  This is the third rescheduling of the family reunion.

And yes, there is the bacon festival.  For the oddballs (kidding, really) there is a vegetarian thing at the same time, two blocks away.

DC has always been a city of conflicts.


----------



## runnah

I met Lew so that is all that matters.


----------



## Braineack

JoeW said:


> Sunrise for Saturday Sept. 20th is supposed to be at 6:37am.  I will plan on being at the Iwo Jima memorial (on the west side so the memorial is between me and the sunrise) at 6:20am.



Sun just peeked up at 6:50 today.  By 7:00am it was completely up in the sky

this was at 6:54am:


----------



## mishele

I can't wait to get up at 4am!!! WOOHOO!! lol


----------



## JoeW

Okay, just a last minute status check....I know that Braineack and myself are planning on being at the Iwo Jima memorial at 6:20am on Saturday.  Who else is still planning on being there to join us?  I ask b/c I want to make sure if you're running late, that we don't shoot a sunrise and then wander off to another location to shoot golden hour reflections or maybe grab coffee and hot chocolate.


----------



## bobandcar

I'll meet at 8
Can't figure out PM phone is 3027662991


----------



## mishele

Hotel booked!! Woot!! See you guys in the morning!! Lew is going to be meeting me at the Bethesda Metro.


----------



## Vince.1551

Have fun guys. Remember to take a group pic [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler

Vince.1551 said:


> Have fun guys. Remember to take a group pic [emoji6]



Mishele has suggested some boudoir shots but, to be honest, I don't think I look good in those lacy things.


----------



## Vince.1551

The_Traveler said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun guys. Remember to take a group pic [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishele has suggested some boudoir shots but, to be honest, I don't think I look good in those lacy things.
Click to expand...

Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgriz

The_Traveler said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun guys. Remember to take a group pic [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishele has suggested some boudoir shots but, to be honest, I don't think I look good in those lacy things.
Click to expand...


Ah you two can take turns.  JacaRanda showed us "his".  Maybe you can improve on what he showed us?


----------



## NancyMoranG

Sounds like an early night for some of you.
Can't wIt for photos! Wish I was going.
Nancy


----------



## mattymags

JoeW said:


> Okay, just a last minute status check....I know that Braineack and myself are planning on being at the Iwo Jima memorial at 6:20am on Saturday.  Who else is still planning on being there to join us?  I ask b/c I want to make sure if you're running late, that we don't shoot a sunrise and then wander off to another location to shoot golden hour reflections or maybe grab coffee and hot chocolate.


I still plan on getting there around 6-630. I am an early riser these days with a two hour commute every day. 
If we do H st, my brother owns the Argonaut which is at the end of H street and has some great local food. Just food for thought. H street is really growing district, they have really done some great things there.


----------



## Nevermore1

Wish I could make it but I'm stuck at work tomorrow.   Gotta love working for a govt contractor at the end of FY...  Hope everyone can do this again sometime so I can meet all of you!


----------



## JoeW

It was great to meet all of you wild and crazy people--I'm just sorry I had to bug out before lunch.  We must do this again.  Lew--let us know what you want us to do with pictures.


----------



## bobandcar

I'm still on the metro. Great times. Looking forward to going thrue the pictures over the next week or so


----------



## mishele

Woohoo!! It was awesome meeting all you!! I can't wait to go on another adventure with you guys!

Lew, thank you so much for setting this up. Next up is NYC!!


----------



## Braineack

My feet are tired.


----------



## bobandcar

Ditto to that.


----------



## Vince.1551

Group photos!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishele

Ha!! I just walked 3 more blocks for dinner!! My feet hate me!


----------



## Braineack

here's one I got of us in front of the White House:









sunset turned out, but no clouds today


----------



## The_Traveler

I do wish that Mishele had used her camera and not iPad for the group shot.


----------



## mattymags

I would really like to thank everyone, Lew good on you for putting this together. From my point of view it was an absolute success. Great group, fun to be around, knowledgeable, just overall good people. It was a pleasure spending the day out with you all. And on top of all that I actually got a couple of nice pictures. The day was so much fun because it was filled with so many different areas to take pictures. We covered the entire city and had so many opportunities to capture different pics.


----------



## JoeW

I had a great time and enjoyed discovering that these online avatars are real people and not figments of my imagination.  Here are a couple of shots from my morning with "the gang."


----------



## Braineack

I dumped my first round of pics here: DC meetup 9-20-2014 - an album on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler

Here is the group on the steps of the Library of Congress Building (minus JoeW, who as a consultant was afraid to get near any  court, let alone the Supreme Court which was adjacent)

Left to right - Scott (Braineack), Mishelle (Mishelle), Matt (Mattie mags), (me (fighting off sleep), Bob (BobandCar)

We had a great time, walked a long way, although probably not enough to burn off the huge lunch at the New Big Wong's in Chinatown.
The crazy trio - Scott, Jow, Matt - started at the monuments at sunrise, then met the other three of us for coffee about 8.
We took the subway to Eastern Market on Capital Hill, walked back by the Library of Congress, the Court, the Senate Office Buildings, Union Station and then to Chinatown.
While the rest went to the zoo, I started out to a street fair but realized that when I had fallen I had done something to my left hand which commenced to swell like a mitten. So I went home.
They all were terrific.


----------



## mmaria

awwwww it's great to see you together!

more pics please


----------



## mishele

Here are a couple of very quick edits. I don't know that I'm happy yet with this first one...hehe















Just for fun...


----------



## The_Traveler

The weather certainly helped,  it was as nice a day as I can remember in DC.
It was great just to walk around and talk with people that I knew slightly and get to know them in a way different than photography.
I learned some absolutely fascinating things about the mind-boggling accuracy and precision of modern surveying equipment from Bob (BobandCar).
Because of my life situation I don't get to interact with people much and this day was a tonic for me.
I got more from the talking than the walking - and nothing much at all from the falling.
I wonder if there is a way to have a meetup that splits time between taking pictures and informal educational sessions.


----------



## mishele

Hey!!! Here is the link to the WWII that I said I would love up and share!! Take a look! Very cool!!
D-day landings scenes in 1944 and now – interactive | Art and design | theguardian.com


----------



## EIngerson

Poop!!!!! I won't be in the area until the 27th.


----------



## JoeW

The_Traveler said:


> Here is the group on the steps of the Library of Congress Building (minus JoeW, who as a consultant was afraid to get near any  court, let alone the Supreme Court which was adjacent)
> 
> Left to right - Scott (Braineack), Mishelle (Mishelle), Matt (Mattie mags), (me (fighting off sleep), Bob (BobandCar)



Lew, I believe the correct caption for this photo is:  "Beauty...and the Beasts."

Nice work.  Great mix of opportunities on this meet up and I only wish I could have stayed longer.  Heal quickly.


----------



## bobandcar

Hey Lew, this is my companies website
Your Regional Engineering and Surveying Experts | Karins and Associates

And our youtube channel
KarinsEngineeringDE's channel - YouTube

And this is today's job site and equipment


----------



## bobandcar

I'll get some pics uploaded tonight


----------



## runnah

bobandcar said:


> Hey Lew, this is my companies website
> Your Regional Engineering and Surveying Experts | Karins and Associates
> 
> And our youtube channel
> KarinsEngineeringDE's channel - YouTube
> 
> And this is today's job site and equipment



One of our PM's just said he wanted to get a Leica RCD30 for a UAV. I fully support his decision to spend $100k .

info Request Rejected


----------



## Braineack

I did a quick calcualtion using mappedometer.com and it looks like I walked a good 7 miles on saturday.


----------



## bobandcar

That thing looks like a beast. 
Ours is the c10 scanner. Full kit was 135k. Use it a lot so it was worth it at the time. Think it's a 5 MP camera and 260 photos per setup. Along with the laser for angle, distance, and 3d representation.


----------



## bobandcar

7 miles? My feet say that's about right.


----------



## Msteelio91

Looks like a great time guys, wish I could have been there! Next time...


----------



## JoeW

Okay, a few more shots from the meet up.  Sorry for the delay in getting things up but I'm working 2 other shoots I did so I'm behind on the edits.  I tried to avoid pictures that are similar to what else has been posted (though Lew and I did focus on the same little girl and dog).


----------



## bobandcar

Here are some of mine on flikr
Washington DC Zoo - an album on Flickr
Washinton DC - an album on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

> IMG_1460       September 20, 2014     095 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!




here's the shot I actually took there:



DSC_1796-3 by The Braineack, on Flickr


I like my ass shot while I was taking pictures of that squirrel.


----------



## mishele

I love how we all saw different things on our trip!


----------



## JoeW

mishele said:


> I love how we all saw different things on our trip!



Yeah.  I don't like workshops as a general rule.  But meetups are always fascinating, not just b/c of the people.  But you get to see how others had a different perspective on the same scene/subject.  Wish I'd had time for the zoo--would have loved to have seen how different (or similar) my perspective was from Scott's and the others who went there.


----------



## mishele

Joe, I'm not talking to you anymore till you get a damn avatar!! hehe


----------



## Braineack

It's also crazy how much I missed when going through everyone's shots.


----------



## mishele

Anyone want to meetup in Baltimore before winter?! OR Philly?!! hehe
Iz got the photography itch now!


----------



## JoeW

Braineack said:


> It's also crazy how much I missed when going through everyone's shots.


But Scott, that's just you!   (heh, heh, heh)


----------



## JoeW

mishele said:


> Anyone want to meetup in Baltimore before winter?! OR Philly?!! hehe
> Iz got the photography itch now!



Actually, I have just the place for a Baltimore meet up.  Anyone who likes still-life concepts or abstracts (or "abby's" to quote one who shall not be named) will love it.  It's called Housewerks.  It's basically an indoor and outdoor collection of "stuff" (stone, metal, objects) but it's not a junk yard.  Designers and people looking for unique items for their houses go there.  Here are some photos from Housewerks in Baltimore.

And then of course, there are a ton of other interesting places in Balmer as well.  Inner Harbor.  If we go there on a game day and shoot outside the stadium for those looking for unique people watching/street photography.   Ft. McHenry and the harbor.  Just shooting the outside of the American Visionary Art Museum is a hoot.  And those north of Balmer would be close to Aberdeen Proving Grounds (last time I checked, they had a nice collection of AFVs).


----------



## mishele

mishele said:


> Joe, I'm not talking to you anymore till you get a damn avatar!! hehe


I'm not talking to you!! lol


----------



## The_Traveler

mishele said:


> Iz got the photography itch now!



Are you certain it's photography?


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Anyone want to meetup in Baltimore before winter?! OR Philly?!! hehe
> Iz got the photography itch now!



Baltimore is so close to DC, which you all already did. Why not come on down just a little bit--into Virginia…or NC…or, oh I don't know…TN!! Then maybe I could join in! C'mon; you KNOW you want to!!


----------



## bobandcar

I wouldn't mind philly. I am so close but won't venture there by myself.


----------



## KenC

Lazy as I am about traveling, I think I could manage to show up for a meet-up in Philly.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Baltimore is so close to DC, which you all already did. Why not come on down just a little bit--into Virginia…or NC…or, oh I don't know…TN!! Then maybe I could join in! C'mon; you KNOW you want to!!



Oooooo -- Knoxville!


----------



## JoeW

mishele said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I'm not talking to you anymore till you get a damn avatar!! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking to you!! lol
Click to expand...

I now have an avatar.  And not only an avatar, but an "abby".


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to meetup in Baltimore before winter?! OR Philly?!! hehe
> Iz got the photography itch now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore is so close to DC, which you all already did. Why not come on down just a little bit--into Virginia…or NC…or, oh I don't know…TN!! Then maybe I could join in! C'mon; you KNOW you want to!!
Click to expand...


Man, I would love to travel down there to meet up with you!! We have to figure out a way to make it happen! 
Too bad you couldn't make the last meetup. I had a hotel room already, you would of had a buddy to stay overnight with.



bobandcar said:


> I wouldn't mind philly. I am so close but won't venture there by myself.


Penitentiary?!!  



KenC said:


> Lazy as I am about traveling, I think I could manage to show up for a meet-up in Philly.


If we do a Pholly meetup you'll have to show us around since you're a native!



snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore is so close to DC, which you all already did. Why not come on down just a little bit--into Virginia…or NC…or, oh I don't know…TN!! Then maybe I could join in! C'mon; you KNOW you want to!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo -- Knoxville!
Click to expand...

Man, that would be one hell of a drive!!



JoeW said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I'm not talking to you anymore till you get a damn avatar!! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking to you!! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I now have an avatar.  And not only an avatar, but an "abby".
Click to expand...

Wow, look at you!! Finally!! Haha!!
I looked up that place in Baltimore you were talking about and it looks pretty cool!! I would love to go to something like that. I love junkyards too. I've been having a hard time taking my camera into them lately. I guess they think I'm going to take shots of illegal stuff. lol

Should we start a new meetup thread?!


----------



## Braineack

I'll be in baltimore on the 11th with my camera and most likely with nothing to do.


----------



## mishele

Braineack said:


> I'll be in baltimore on the 11th with my camera and most likely with nothing to do.


Hmmmmm!!


----------



## runnah

I think you should all come up to Maine.

Mid-Atlantic is for looosers!


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> I think you should all come up to Maine.
> 
> Mid-Atlantic is for looosers!


You have bears and **** up there. I don't like bears.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should all come up to Maine.
> 
> Mid-Atlantic is for looosers!
> 
> 
> 
> You have bears and **** up there. I don't like bears.
Click to expand...


Maine:






Mid Atlantic Region


----------



## Braineack

I love bears.  I jsut don't want them to eat me.

I'm going to play b'more by ear. I'm going up for a Sunday wedding that my wife will be in and that means I'll be sitting around all day sat/sun afternoon while she does stuff with the bride.  I figured I'd wander the harbor area on Saturday if anything and will probably have the morning/afternoon free on Sunday as well.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to meetup in Baltimore before winter?! OR Philly?!! hehe
> Iz got the photography itch now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore is so close to DC, which you all already did. Why not come on down just a little bit--into Virginia…or NC…or, oh I don't know…TN!! Then maybe I could join in! C'mon; you KNOW you want to!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, I would love to travel down there to meet up with you!! We have to figure out a way to make it happen!
> Too bad you couldn't make the last meetup. I had a hotel room already, you would of had a buddy to stay overnight with.
> 
> Should we start a new meetup thread?!
Click to expand...


I actually seriously thought about going to the DC meetup; an almost 9-hour trip, but I could have taken the Megabus to get there pretty easy, and CHEAP!
Alas, it was also the day of my niece's wedding. Another family wedding event next weekend, a trip to GA to see the Thunderbird air show, and tickets already in hand for two more Tennessee games = a very busy fall!

But man, I really WOULD love for ya'll to come down this way. Even up around the Tri-Cities area (Bristol, Johnson City, Kingsport, right at the convergence of TN/NC/VA)--beautiful area up there (lived up there for a few years when I was little--many, many, MANY years ago) and it would knock a couple of hours off the trip for you upper East Coast folks.

YES--we should definitely start another meetup thread! I'm determined to get to do one some day!


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Penitentiary?!!


I'm going to take lazy_lobster (son #2) up there -- I just have to figure out when.



runnah said:


> I think you should all come up to Maine.


The problem with this is that I wouldn't leave.  Then my lovely wife would get pissed because she's have to come back to work . . . I REALLY need to talk to the Portland Fire Chief (he's from here) about a jay-oh-bee!


----------

